# Help with Crush Grind Shaftless pepper mill mechanism



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I want to make a couple of these pepper mills with these mechanisms but im kinda lost because WoodCraft instructions call to make a notch but Crafts Supplies USA doesn’t, even though the mechanisms look the same, Woodcraft does have a tool to make this notch wich makes me wonder if it truly is needed. Anyone here have any input for me?
Here is the woodcraft snapshot of the notch..


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am glad you asked.

I have read two different methods.

a) Cut off the 3 notches which snap into the groove and epoxy the mechanism in place.
b) Make a groove for the notch.

I have made a couple of these. I chose option b).

I did not purchase a special tool, I found one I could use.

I have a small metal sanding disc for my B&D Rotex tool, similar to Dremell. The disc is about 3/4in diameter x 1/4in deep. I measured the distance for the notch, put my finger where I needed to stop the Rotex. Turned on the lathe, turned on the Rotex and sanded a groove.

Let me know if you want me to take a picture.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I am glad you asked.
> 
> I have read two different methods.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, if u can take a picture please do. I think I have a cheap hss flat scraper I can modify to make this notch, from your response that is the way to go. Thank you friend

Also, is the quality good in your opinion on the shaftless mechanism?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Rus, theres a PM tutorial posted over at WB that might be worth reading. It deals with this mechanism.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Hey Rus, theres a PM tutorial posted over at WB that might be worth reading. It deals with this mechanism.


 found it, thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Thanks Dave, if u can take a picture please do. I think I have a cheap hss flat scraper I can modify to make this notch, from your response that is the way to go. Thank you friend
> 
> Also, is the quality good in your opinion on the shaftless mechanism?


Happy to help Dema.

I think the quality of Crush Grind is good, both shaft and shaftless. The difference is the adjustment from the top via shaft or the bottom.

I like the shaftless, since more options for the shape of the body.

This is a mill in progress. I did not bother putting the disc on the tool, but you can see the dimension.









This is the tool inside sitting in the groove. The groove is not deep. This is one of the few time the Rotex tool worked well.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Happy to help Dema.
> 
> I think the quality of Crush Grind is good, both shaft and shaftless. The difference is the adjustment from the top via shaft or the bottom.
> 
> ...


 
I see now, i have a dremel bit that would do just that.. do you make the notch all the way around or just 3 notches for the things to clip in?
I like this idea http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=4475


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I see now, i have a dremel bit that would do just that.. do you make the notch all the way around or just 3 notches for the things to clip in?
> I like this idea http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=4475



I make the groove all the way round. The lathe is spinning, the tool is spinning, just press against one side holding the tool steady. Does not take long.

FYI, there are small plastic fins on the outside at the bottom of the mechanism. These are intended to help hold the outside to prevent it turning.

I put permanent marker ink on the top of the fin then press the mechanism into the bottom section.

I then remove and where I see ink, I file small grooves with a rif file along the inside of the bottom for the fins. A couple of test fits and file as needed to get an easy fit.


----------

